# Post hole digger



## Lionsfan (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm putting up a fence in the spring and considering renting or purchasing a one-man earth auger. I've always used the mechanical ones in the past, but time is a factor and I'm looking for a faster option. Any suggestions?


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes, depending on how big the holes are,pay someone who has a tractor with auger or a skid steer with auger.
I wouldn't waste time or money on a hand held.
Lots of rock here,put in some gate posts last weekend, PTO auger on tractor,done in less than 10 minutes for 4,3' deep,12" diameter.
Skid steer is reversible, tractor PTO is not.


----------



## ATH (Jan 20, 2020)

Not my area of expertise. But I rented one of these a couple of months: https://www.stihlusa.com/products/augers-and-drills/earth-auger/bt131/ to do a few holes at my parents' and was underwhelmed. It really bogged down in modestly rocky clay. It wasn't easy to use either...wouldn't want to do a full fence with it.

Several years ago, I helped a friend who rented something like this: https://www.lewiscontractorsales.co...7BQGuKMl0ojCLEp86jmCVQS5Cld1DhiMaAoXfEALw_wcB and it was (best memory serves) much, much better.

But tractor or skid steer sounds like a better idea yet I can rent that for well less than half the purchase cost of the Stihl auger...so if you are thinking purchasing, I'd rent a small skid steer or tractor instead.


----------



## ATpro (Jan 20, 2020)

Don't remember the Brand or size of the gas post hole digger I bought to put up a chain link fence but had no problem drilling a bunch of holes. Used it one time then loaned it to my brother about 2 years ago because he has lots of fence work to do around the farm. He has a Tractor post hole digger but most time he uses the gas post hole digger because it is more convenient. Don't know about the others but it works best with 2 on it but one can do it but it will get away from you if you push it and it don't stall, maybe spin your butt around. I'll ask him what brand it is and how big it is and report back. It's best to drill and pull it in and out of the hole so it clears the dirt as you go.


----------



## ATH (Jan 20, 2020)

That Stihl one I rented has a safety bar so if it gets stuck and hits you, it disengages the clutch.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 20, 2020)

No way you're getting me to run a hand operated one. Looks like an easy way to get injured. I've rented the one on a dingo from our local hardware store. Digging 15" holes 4.5' deep took just a couple minutes each. Very capable machine. Various auger sizes too.


----------



## ATpro (Jan 20, 2020)

I never had a problem with it kicking back although I guess it could if you kept pushing it. Most of the time just its weight will dig. If it starts to bind all you have to do is lift up a little and then drop it back down. I let it dig a little then lift it up some and let it clear the dirt then drop it back down. It sure beats the heck out of Post Hole diggers. I got some red clay and it's almost impossible to dig with Post Hole diggers. Digging it is like digging in concrete when dry, when I used common Post Hole diggers I would have to pour water down the hole, dig a little and repeat till I got the hole dug. I also use the digger to put 16 foot post up to put my cellular game cameras on. This way they are out of reach so nobody can mess with them.

Here's two Boys waiting on the feeder!






Daddy has arrived, all you kiddies better shape up!


----------



## Conquistador3 (Jan 21, 2020)

Either rent or hire somebody with a tractor/escavator and an auger.

Handheld augers are the kind of stuff you use once in a while and buying makes literally no sense. Nurseries tend to use small tracked escavators (1/2 ton class) with an auger extensions: it tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Lionsfan (Jan 21, 2020)

Conquistador3 said:


> Either rent or hire somebody with a tractor/escavator and an auger.
> 
> Handheld augers are the kind of stuff you use once in a while and buying makes literally no sense. Nurseries tend to use small tracked escavators (1/2 ton class) with an auger extensions: it tells you all you need to know.



That's like saying you only use your deer rifle once or twice a year, so there's no sense owning it.


----------



## Lionsfan (Jan 21, 2020)

That little beaver is more what I had on mind to rent. The crew that built my pole barn had one like that, but it was a two-man. Really curious how well the one-man auger does. If I forgot to mention it, it's pure sand at my place, no clay, no rocks, very little sod.


----------



## ATH (Jan 21, 2020)

Then I'd consider using the one man. I paid $25 to rent if for a few hours (don't remember if it was 2 or 4...). Certainly worth trying then keep it for a full day if needed or return it of it is not gonna work.

@ATpro said he uses the weight of the machine to help...that little one man I used doesn't have much weight to use!


----------



## ATpro (Jan 21, 2020)

Don't know the exact weight but it runs around 40# or more, it's heavy enough to feed itself.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Jan 28, 2020)

If I am doing a few holes I use a 2-handle post hole digger. When I am doing more than what I want to do by hand I put the auger on my tractor. If I did not own the tractor and auger I would rent. I cannot envision any circumstances in which I would choose to use a one-person hand held powered auger. Although seeing that you are in Michigan perhaps it would be nice to own one for times you want to go ice fishing.


----------



## avason (Jan 28, 2020)

I used one of these once when digging post for my shed and split rail fence. Well worth the money. I think around $50.00 for 4 hours. Again, well worth the cost.


----------

